# West Palm Beach Fl help???



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 24, 2012)

My job is transfering me to the West Palm Beach area for a few years and well I figured what better time then to get back into some salt. I grew up on the gulf in St.Pete fishing so I am no stranger to it but the atlantic looks to be a little different ball game down there. What kind of advice can anyone give me on the fishing down that way?

Thanks


----------



## cobra97 (Oct 24, 2012)

Inshore or offshore? I am a little rusty but can check around at the marina for what is happening recently. The fishing club here is pretty active. 
One thing for sure, watch the inlets carefully. Jupiter, Hillsboro and St. Lucie can be, literally, killers when the weather is iffy. 
I live about an hour north of the airport and 12 miles upriver from the St. Lucie inlet on the North Fork. Sold the big boat several years ago.

Terry


----------



## bluemarlin (Oct 24, 2012)

Live bait, live bait, more live bait, and kite fishing...


----------



## dtala (Oct 24, 2012)

88, best fishing in the world is found in that area. I've fished the St Lucie all over it, at the mouth of the inlet, on the beaches, on the wrecks...always something to catch. You'll love the snook fishing there...


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 24, 2012)

The great thing about fishing offshore in SE Fl is that it gets deep really fast. The pelagic fish are much closer to shore than anywhere on the Gulf coast. Go to http://forums.floridasportsman.com/ and register, then check out the SE region section. Lot's of great info there, and some really helpful people. That area has the best sailfishing anywhere in the US, and it will be cranking up in the next month or so. Spring has great dolphin fishing. There's also good swordfishing there. If you dive, the reefs are beautiful.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 25, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


> Live bait, live bait, more live bait, and kite fishing...



This.... and learn to catch your own bait. If you get it from the bait boat by the bridge, you don't need any bills smaller than Benjamins' $$$$$$$


----------

